#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Iniciando nos estudos para LPIC-1

## Gianlucas Almeida

Olá! Tudo bom?

Meu nome é Gianlucas, tenho 18 anos.
Sou estudante de T.I., Faço técnico no SENAI (Desenvolvimento*) e fiz 4 meses de estágio de T.I (Suporte e Rede*).
Essa semana meu pai passou no Prouni, para um curso de Sistema da Informação! (Caiu para a mesma área que eu, rs.)

Temos planos de criar uma Empresa...
Ele me recomendou este *Curso*.

Tenho impresso e encadernado este material *Guia Foca GNU/Linux*!

Venho aqui para pedindo dicas de materiais, dicas de estudo, exemplos de vocês que já são certificados, quais obstáculos que irei enfrentar e como enfrentá-los...

Obrigado!  :Top:

----------


## magnorm

Opa 
Tudo bom amigo
Eu tambem estou estudando para conseguir a certificação.
Eu assinei o curso do http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br
Gosto das aulas
Mas o melhor que tem no mercado é 4Linux. Dependendo quanto vc quer investir e onde mora, recomendo ela.

----------


## halley

amigo da uma pesquisada no 4shared q tem esse material de graça por lá.
abraços

----------


## Gianlucas Almeida

Recomendam algum livro?
Estou querendo comprar este, http://www.livrariasaraiva.com.br/produto/4088391
Só que está indisponível...

Obg pelas respostas!

----------


## mtec

Para LPI 1 este (e a documentação na Internet), é o mais aconselhado.

Abc...  :Bike:

----------

